# Anyone know where to buy Harley Davidson vinyl transfers?



## kimmy (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi, does anyone know where to buy small Harley Davidson heat transfers or plastisol for t-shirts for cheap? Like around 4-6 inch range? Ones that i can put on with a heat press.

Also i am looking for someone to make custom vinyl transfers for me, with a specific design, relatively cheap.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Kimmy, HD transfers are not legal.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 15, 2007)

what about a plastisol HD?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

kimmy said:


> what about a plastisol HD?


I think what Ed was saying is that Harley Davidson doesn't license out it's brand/trademark to plastisol/heat transfers.

You can only buy legal Harley Davidson designs pre-printed from Harley Davidson or an official distributor as an already screen printed design.

Harley Davidson owns the rights to their trademark and name and it's not legal to print t-shirts or transfers with their name/designs without permission from HD.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Do you need exactly the brand HD or similar targeted market style transfers?


----------



## kimmy (Aug 15, 2007)

Similiar would be OK


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Go take a look at the biker designs on the Pro-World website.


----------

